#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Projeto de Compartilhamento de Infraestrutura

## Especialista

PROJETO DE COMPARTILHANENTO DE INFRAESTRUTURA DE LINHA DE DISTRIBUIÇÃO AÉREA COM CABOS ÓPTICOS PARA USO EM TELECOMUNICAÇÕES DE ACORDO COM A ET 278/2018. (ENEL)

O presente tem como finalidade apresentar um projeto de compartilhamento de infraestrutura de linha de distribuição aérea com cabos ópticos para uso em telecomunicações, soluções completas de voz, transmissão de dados e internet que irá atender clientes residenciais, pequenas e medias empresas e grandes empresas, conforme estabelecido na ET 278/2018.

Normas consultadas 

NBR 15688, Redes de distribuição aérea de energia elétrica com cond. Nus; 
NBR 15214, Rede de distribuição aérea de energia elétrica ? compartilhamento de infraestrutura com redes de telecomunicação; 
NBR 15992, Rede de distribuição aérea de energia elétrica com cabos cobertos fixados em espaçadores para tensões até 36,2 KV. 
ANEEL: Resolução conjunta n? 001 e Resolução n? 581; 
Ministério do Trabalho e Emprego: NR 10, Segurança em instalações e serviços em eletricidade; NR 35, Trabalho em Altura;

!!!!!FAÇA UM ORÇAMENTO HOJE MESMO SEM COMPROMISSO!!!.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NÃO DEIXE PARA DOCUMENTAR SUA REDE DEPOIS DO CABEAMENTO LANÇADO, POIS PODE SER TARDE DEMAIS!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

